# Petco $5 off $25 coupon. Valid 8/11/12 & 8/12/12



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

I recently adopted a cat from one of Petco's events, and they gave me a coupon book with him. It has a coupon for 25% off any of the aqueon premium kits! Too bad I don't need another tank :|


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Darnit, I'm going today and leaving for vacation tomorrow.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Trickerie said:


> I recently adopted a cat from one of Petco's events, and they gave me a coupon book with him. It has a coupon for 25% off any of the aqueon premium kits! Too bad I don't need another tank :|



Maybe RAOK that?

I know many people would appreciate it!


----------

